# Laser Surgery ear crop.



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone know of any vets in CA that do laser cropping? Or in the surrounding states? Slim is prone to ear infections and it has been recommended to us to have her ears done ( which I would like anyways) but we are having a hard time find a vet that does it. So is any one has the heads up on a vet that does it in CA, OR, WA, NV, or AZ please let me know.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hey girl! well in Oakland CA, the vet does lazer cropping. kenyas ears were lazered  check out the crop thread that roxy put together, and it has all their info on there... i forget the vets name, but they do both lazre and regular.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SWEET! Yeah we where gonna travel up there for the pups ears cause it was way cheaper than here. So Thnx I will call them today! I didn't know they did laser also.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

sooo what did they say?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> State:CALIFORNIA
> City: OAKLAND
> Vet Office: ST. LOUIS VETERINARY CLINIC
> 3545 Fruitvale Avenue
> ...


Well I called this vet which is who we where gonna take the pups too when we got their ears done.

But this vet said they do not do laser.

Is it a different one?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hey ladies, I'm gonna move this over to the health and nutrition section if ya'll don't mind!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hmmmm there is two vets that crop ears there... the one that did kenyas ears did the laser procedure. i do remember him sayin he was gettin ready to retire but i didnt think he was this year. either way they do an AWESOME job. they are known for their ear croppin so ur safe going there anyway  when u coming to town. well have to grab lunch!


----------

